# photos for dummies



## lindatooo (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm trying to post a pic of my grandaughter.  I tried to post it as my avatar but couldn't get it small enough - tried posting it in a thread and it just bounced me out of MIE alltogether.

Can someone tell me how to get the resolution small enough to make it fit somewhere?

I have Zoombrowser EX by Cannon.  I know the pics Son sends are very high resolution but he is no longer teachable  by mom!

Thanks for your help


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 4, 2005)

I end up just resizing it smaller and cropping it, in my photo program until the download will take it. That works for mine.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2005)

If you have a PC with Microsoft Photo Editor, go to Image on the menu bar.  From that menu, select resize.  A window will appear that allows you to change the size of the photo in inches or pixels.  Make the change you need and do a Save As.


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------

